# Mahoning River White Bass run



## Boathead241 (Oct 4, 2005)

The white bass are in full swing in the Mahoning coming out of Berlin just north of Alliance. I expect they will be done soon though. Lots of fish being caught hurry

Sent from my VS920 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

Any tips you can give? I have not fished there before, and its alot closer than fremont. Mostly just where I should go to get some fish.


----------



## PJHarris30 (Jul 11, 2013)

What'd ya land it on? I caught one when I was fishing for smallmouths near the downtown Youngstown section


----------



## Boathead241 (Oct 4, 2005)

I was using a white Road runner with white 3 inch powerbait grub fished SLOWLY with and against the current. Then went to the dam at the water works and guys were slamming them there too. All throwing jigs of different colors. The carp are spawning too that's always cool to snag into one of them and actually land it.


Sent from my VS920 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Boathead241 (Oct 4, 2005)

I am from Alliance and the Mahoning runs north of Alliance crosses under state route 225 and heads east and West back into Berlin reservoir.

Sent from my VS920 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## village idiot (Nov 11, 2009)

Johhny
Head west on rt.224 out of Akron...Go south on rt.225 about 5 miles till you come to the entrance ramp on rt.62 and your there.
Park along rt.225 and hop down over the guard rail or there is parking off Gaskill rd. just south of the bridge on rt.225. There is a nature trail all along the river for a couple miles. Anywhere in that area is fine.
Use 1/8 oz. jig with 2" white twister tail. Throw into the deeper pools and swim it back to you. Take extra jigs, lots of snags if you dont keep it off the bottom.


----------



## village idiot (Nov 11, 2009)

My appologies,
Its East out of Akron on rt. 224


----------



## bower112 (Nov 17, 2007)

Just wanted to know if it's kid friendly fishing down there and is it really crowded


----------



## yogi (Apr 27, 2010)

Many good bank spots for kids stark parks main rains a path


----------



## bower112 (Nov 17, 2007)

Would morning or evening be best right now?


----------



## bower112 (Nov 17, 2007)

How much will the rain affect the river for this weekend? Would it be worth going Saturday afternoon


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

just go ,the kids will have a great time just going is a huge thing to a kid.


----------



## yogi (Apr 27, 2010)

I've had luck the past two days morn and night


----------



## bower112 (Nov 17, 2007)

Making the trip in the am with my 10 year old son. Iam from rootstown first time fishing this river. But would love for my boy to get into some wb. Need help on where to start that would be kid friendly. Thanks!


----------



## Berliner (Feb 23, 2011)

bower112 said:


> Making the trip in the am with my 10 year old son. Iam from rootstown first time fishing this river. But would love for my boy to get into some wb. Need help on where to start that would be kid friendly. Thanks!


I had luck with white rooster tails but the rubber twister tails work just fine and they are cheaper. Read Village Idiots post, there's not much to it. You walk up/down the river casting for fish. Tall Tails bait shop is close to where your going to be parking, they can also help you out.


----------



## Boathead241 (Oct 4, 2005)

Keep an eye on the kids nut you'll have a blast. The rain does make a difference if we get a deluge but small showers add to the.fun.

Sent from my VS920 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

